# The Temptation of Christ (Luke 4:1-13)



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 11, 2009)

I taught on this at Evening Worship today:
The Temptation of Christ (Luke 4:1-13) | SoliDeoGloria.com

Audio Listen: http://www.solideogloria.com/sermons/Luke4;1-13-2009-01-11.m3u
Download: http://www.solideogloria.com/sermons/Luke4;1-13-2009-01-11.mp3



> "See what the Scriptures say," reasoned Satan, "God promises that His angels will not only break your fall, they will do more. Very tenderly they will bear you up lest you, wearing only sandals, should hurt yourself by striking your foot against one of the sharp stones."
> 
> Have you noticed Satan is actually providing a bit of truth here. He's correctly quoted the Scriptures and is "proof-texting" the Scriptures.
> 
> ...





> Now, the thing that really concerns me about such a passage is what I said before: how you view this passage determines whether you understand the Gospel. Is Christ merely the ultimate example for Godly living for you? Did you strap on your What Would Jesus Do? bracelet as you were listening to this and vow that you would be "on fire" for God and overcome evil by trusting in God's Word?
> 
> I remember listening to a Sermon on the Gospel once in horror as the Preacher proclaimed that he was going to get back to the basics of the Gospel and this was the Gospel he proclaimed: Jesus came to be an example to us about how to live for God.
> 
> Beloved, if you believe that Christ is merely your example for holiness, then I fear you do not know the Gospel at all. If Christ is just someone you aspire to be like then I fear you may be dead in your sins and trespasses. The real question for you in this passage is not "What would Jesus do?" but "What has Jesus done?!"


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 11, 2009)

> But Satan can only ape Truth. He has no wisdom. He's a fool. He has no spiritual discernment and so he mishandles Scripture like a clumsy, foolish teenager who just read some Richard Dawkins book.



 Excellent! Made me think of these other quotes!

"Satan is God's ape." --Stephen Charnock

"The devil is a great student in divinity." --William Gurnall


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 12, 2009)

Luther has a quote that says "Satan is Gods devil"


----------

